# Brown/black looking mucas



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Just went out to check my new for that is bred and was told she would be due anytime that was about a week and half ago.....went out last night and she had yellow green. Mucas and I've been checking on her all day went out earlier she has black brown mucas her ligaments are still there if I'm doing that right....we could still feel the baby earlier and see him kicking ....just wondering what that might mean


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

I will try she may have already lost it


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Not sure that you can see anything she still has some mucas coming out idk I would like to know when she's going to have them but I know only a vet can tell me the round abouts when she would but she looks close to me thanks in advance


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think she lost them, is she acting in labor at all? I would be tempted to go in and see what you feel, like if she is open or what's going on. Her vulva looks pretty puffy to me. How much mucus of each color are we talking?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

It hasn't been alot like what moat people that I've been reading say they see its not hanging out all the way to the ground or anything its maybe a inch or two not to much that I have seen ....she was really skiddish last night she hasn't shown me any signs of labor she's been puffy for around 3 days she has milk but isint really bagged up she sleeps outside of the barn I don't know hopefully she won't have them untill I get home from work


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm kinda confused on the color of it all. Going off of color I would say she is streaming. If your at work not much you can do, but I would still be tempted to go in and see if you can feel if she's open or not when you get home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Black/brown isn't normal. 

Is she eating?
What is her temp?

Does it smell bad back there?

Her udder doesn't look ready.

How is her stool?

Has she been nesting?

Her discharge being that color really concerns me. If you feel you should check her, wash up, glove up, check to see if she is open or not. Reach in gently with 2 fingers, if you hit a wall right away she is not ready, if she is open your fingers will go through, you will not hit a wall. If that is the case, she may be trying to dilate or can't. Or the kid or kids are not alive.

When you felt baby movement, was it on the left or right side?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

She eats like a dang horse I haven't been able to check her temp she has been to skiddish and o don't wanna chase her and stress her she doesn't smell to me but like I said I can't really get to close to her.....yea her udders not full full to me....she had nice round shiny poop I would say the best looking poop I've ever seen.....she's scratching around and kinda nesting not to much tho....we feel her baby on the right side you can also see him kick and his little hoof I think ....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may not be quite ready then. But as mentioned prior, the color discharge isn't right. Keep watching closely, if she gets to where she won't eat or not acting right, it would be wise to seek a vet for her. Unless she is pushing and in true labor.


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Just went to check on her no discharge I checked her ligaments they are soft but not gone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

I have been trying to post pics .... She seems the same with no brown mucas last night she seemed to have a very small amount of clear mucas....her ligaments seem to be getting softer and softer...she has hurt her foot somehow she has a hole in the bottom heel part you can see flesh I don't know what has caused it ....I dressed it and bandaged it she seems to be doing alot better today than last night with it.....I'm at work when I go on break I'm going to try and post pics.....I did feel her last night ...I did not hit a "wall" just open area so I'm hoping she hurries and has him but like I said I will try and post pics see if I can I'm on Tapatalk and I don't know if that's why I can't or not


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Soak her hoof in iodine/water daily, a few minutes for 4 days or so, get a tooth brush and scrub the hoof clean, flush the hole if possible with syringe.
Keep her in a clean/dry area. Wish I had a pic to go by, as to whether or not to wrap it and location.

She is open in the vulva? Watch her closely. 
Is her tailhead dropping?
When you look at her from behind, is she looking less preggo (Up on her sides)?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

I will deff get a pic if I can it get dark round 5 here and that's when I get off I may draw a pic or something .... I'm going to post pics as soon as I can about her pregnancy I got teet pics and everything....yes if I feel of her I can't feel the baby like I could


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

This is what she looked like the other night ...... Idk why it posted two pics but anyway


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know I am totally confused by her. How far did you go in when you checked her? I have kinda long fingers and if I remember right when I checked a closed doe I was able to get the whole length of my fingers in before I hit the wall. If you were able to go past that point she should be doing something by now. Oh don't you love it when you don't have a due date? Lol drives me crazy 
Is she doing anything that you would say she is in labor or even simply being off? Maybe depressed acting or not eating?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question, I agree.

Her udder isn't tight or filled yet, so she isn't quite ready. Usually they fill pretty tight, just before kidding.


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't know I am totally confused by her. How far did you go in when you checked her? I have kinda long fingers and if I remember right when I checked a closed doe I was able to get the whole length of my fingers in before I hit the wall. If you were able to go past that point she should be doing something by now. Oh don't you love it when you don't have a due date? Lol drives me crazy
> Is she doing anything that you would say she is in labor or even simply being off? Maybe depressed acting or not eating?


Today she's been laying around alot and for the past 3 days she's been hollering at me which she hasn't done before today shes bleeding a little one of the other Goats rubbed up against her and got blood on her.....I've got hubby on goat watch so hopefully she'll be ok....yes we bought her knowing she was pregnant which is why I wanted her so bad....I hate when you dont know I've almost given up


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Good question, I agree.
> 
> Her udder isn't tight or filled yet, so she isn't quite ready. Usually they fill pretty tight, just before kidding.


That what I was thinking shes still mushy idk hopefully she's not. aweird goat and waits till after she kds to get a udder


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This isn't normal if she is bleeding, or are you talking about her foot? I'm wondering if she already slipped her kids. But that doesn't make sense either because she would be pretty nasty back there. I'm just lost and confused on her. I would probably just keep a eye on her and if she acts sick at all or any bad smell to her get her to a get ASAP. If her bag starts to get smaller then you know she lost the kids. I'm sorry I just really don't have a clue. I've had ones abort and even when I can't find the fetus it's still very obvious what happened with the amount of blood on their tail


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

That's kinda what I was thinking no her foots a ton better .... Idk its like she just brushed up against her and she had a little blood on her....idk I hate having to work for 10 hours and not know what's going on at home


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know  she will have you and hubby insane in no time lol


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Yes I already know we did this back in March with another nanny she was pregnant and knew she was due any day she wanted about a week I think then had him


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Went out to check her her ligaments feel like they are gone or goog really soft can only feel them a little bit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Well it rained and stormed last night hubby just woke me up since we've got to go to feed store I haven't been out yet but yesterday she laid around all day so we will see in a min


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

this is what she's looking like today


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Still about the same huh? I would say she has not lost her kids if she was at least 2 months along. Her tail would be as messy as a normal birth. I guess just keep doing what your doing, she doesn't look like anything is bothering her. Her tail is still up and happy looking.


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

Finally after giving up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

See some times you just have to give up. Glad everything worked out. Is it a buck or doe?


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

He's a buck they said she was in with a mytonic buck so will he faint or does anyone know


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not sure if he will or not. I guess you will find out.


----------



## crazygoatgirl12 (May 20, 2015)

That's true I didn't know if cross bred ones fainted or not


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------

